# Epipedobates tricolor questions.



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I have (I think) 3.3.1 Santa Isabelas that are just about 6 months old. the males are starting to practice calling but it is still soft and not very extensive.. I can hear 3 different "voices" and see the body shape like that of their father. also 3 of the suspected females seem to be gravid. the seventh is slightly smaller than the rest and is hard to sex. Now that I have explained the group I want to ask if I should be separating the supposed pairs and having them each housed on their own. would this encourage calling and breeding? thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Keeping them as a group is more likely to stimulate breeding as the multiple males seem to whip up enthusiasm with their calling duels. Regardless of whether they are kept as pairs or in groups, until the male(s) learn to guard the egg clutches, egg predation is a strong likelihood. Fascinating frogs to observe in action.

Bill


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Tricolors do great in groups, with enough space. How large is your tricolor tank?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

they are just small still but they are in a 5gal tank and will be upgraded soon enough. also I have a mature female coming to me... will I be able to breed her with the young males or do I have to find another full grown SI male? Im anticipating the latter to be the best course, but thought I would ask anyways.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

So it sounds like you're going to end up with eight tricolors. Are you planning on a single tank, something like a 50G or perhaps larger?

I think the young males will figure it out. It'll just take a little time.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

alright.. and yes I was planning to just upgrade them over time.. just wasnt sure if they would be better in one large enclosure or a couple smaller ones


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would just leave them all together in one large group. I wouldn't introduce the adult female until the babies are adult sized... not a problem with the males, but with her having issues with the females... and they NEED to be moved out of the tiny tank if they are calling! That's when things can start going south really quick... make sure they have plenty of room. At that size they could easily be tossed into a large tank they are permenantly going into, but at the same time you'll want to introduce all the animals going into that tank at the same time (so with the adult female coming you'll want them all to be adult sized).


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah I was planning to keep her on her own and find a male for her.. she is a huge girl and all my other look like she would eat them  I am going to raise my youngins together till they are bigger then I will move them.. I cant see putting them in a bigger tank right now it would just be too much space.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Definately wait until you can introduce them to a new final home, all at the same time. Even though we don't talk about it much here, I believe there is a lot of territorial "marking" that goes into establishing their little slices of heaven. A fresh new viv reduces stress and gives them all a clean slate to start with. Pheromonal effects are way understated, if at all, IMHO.

I currently have 12(and counting) tricolor froglets in a 20L, all about a month old. There already is plenty of territorial jousting going on and they aren't even calling yet. Everytime I move one from the morphing box to the grow out tank, I catch them in a film canister and leave that canister in the tank with them. Six in a 5G is way too many, even at this young age. Tricolors are some of the most hardwired frogs I've ever seen. It'll only be a matter of weeks before the males start to get antsy. I also introduced an older female to a pair of males, and the males changed their color and behavior overnight. My males were about 5-6months OOTW at the time.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

so you think I should put those little tricolors into a 10 gallon?? I would think they might get lost and never find food


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

These guys are used to way bigger containers than a 10, and believe me, they will always find food. I've got four young froglets in a 10. They clean their dish and are always pounding food. You just feed heavier... tricolor/anthonyi are particularly adept at finding food. I've gotten into the habit of sticking my old FF cultures in frog tanks so the frogs eat the last of the flies... and it also provides a slow and steady food source for froglets. My froglets are regularly camped out near the holes.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

well then I will transfer them into a 10 for a while until they are a little bigger again and then into a full gigantic viv


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Regardless of whether they are kept as pairs or in groups, until the male(s) learn to guard the egg clutches, egg predation is a strong likelihood. Fascinating frogs to observe in action.


Not meaning to hijack, but egg predation from OTHER females, or the same female? (Bill, you know what Trinity likes to do :? )


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Doug,

The male keeps all other frogs, including the female that laid them away from the egg mass. At least this is my experience.

Bill


----------

